# Welches Spiel ist das ??



## Revy (15. September 2009)

Kann mir jemand sagen, was das hier für ein Spiel ist ??

http://img12.imageshack.us/img12/810/asdfucw.jpg

Danke !


----------



## Curry (29. September 2009)

Suche mal bei Google nach einem Spiel, wo man Vodka und Alc mischen muss


----------



## mr_sleeve (29. September 2009)

Google ist dein Freund -


----------

